# Awareness Speedway.



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

:wave:Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club is located in Mechanicsburg, Pa and is a new Chris Dadds track. The reason we are calling it "Awareness Speedway" is because we are "raising awareness" of working with these "very special" Special Needs people. The track is an 8-lane 11’w 15 deg banking x 22’L x 9’W 10 deg banking track. The track has a 75 amp Iota power supply and 2- 26 amp adj pyramid power supplies each powering 4 lanes. We also have two 6.6 farad caps with Lapmaster timing software and hardware system. The track has magnatech braid and is painted a dirt color to resemble a dirt track. We have pit space for 15+ people. We are a private track that will be used by family & friends and have open to the public races to help support the track. The other mission will be to work with parents and their mentally challenged youths and adults beginning February 2012. We will have them come to the track one at a time to play in a private setting. The goal is to be able to eventually have them be able to race with each other. Then onto a combination field when they are ready to race with new people. We are going to be working with the NHS Carlisle Autism School. We plan on having 5 or 6 races for dirt style cars in 2012 - 2013 to support the track. :wave:Just PM me for track location. or email at [email protected]


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update*

The track is coming along nicely. Our special needs program is moving forward. We had Alex who is diagnosed with autism on the track twice. The last time he was here with his brother. Alex was able to make 20 laps controlling his car with his brothers coaching. For more info you can e-mail us at [email protected]
























:wavelease support one of our track sponsors. https://jveach.scentsy.us/Home
Thanks.:thumbsup:
Come visit our web page. http://www.wix.com/asscc01/awareness


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Parocket1,

As a father of four special needs children I thank you for this service you are doing.

Dave


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

great cause, that will bring alot of memories to the kids and the people, we need more people like you. thanks, keep up the good work :wave:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

All I can say is kudos for a good cause. Keep us posted on how this all turns out with pictures.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Track Upgrades*

We just got 6 new 150w day light bulbs for track area:thumbsup:. The tracks lighting is awesome compaired to the old 100w bulbs. We also moved Lapmaster box closer to drivers panel to make remote more effective. Also track will have a very light coating of spray glue. Our new email is . 
[email protected] and our new web site is http://www.wix.com/asscc01/awareness


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update*

Just added more information to our web site.:thumbsup:

Thanks:wave:
Rocket


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Our Video.*

Here is a video of our special friends program and track. Showing how we offer our special friends program that can be tailored to each individual.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rysxatAJnWU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's an excellent program you're doing.:thumbsup:

I wish you the best.

Do you have any local sponsors.

Carry on Mr Rodney,there needs to be more people like you in the world:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

That is just awesome. The world needs more people like you. Also more slot car racers. Great learning and teaching tools slot cars can be.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rocket, that is awesome. nice oval and good way to introduce newbies by being able to turn down the volts until they get the hang of throttle response. I think you will attract more and more people to the hobby when they see your video and realize many different people can participate at a level that suits them.
now, show us you wing car at full power!
LOL


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hornet said:


> That's an excellent program you're doing.:thumbsup:
> 
> I wish you the best.
> 
> ...


Rick,

Have had some local sponsors . Alex's mother used her beauty shop and my mother also used her beauty shop as sponsors. TGI Fridays gave certificates for our last race.

Thanks:thumbsup:
Rodney


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

PM me someplace to send you a donation,and who to make a money order out to.

Rick


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Everyone!!!!!! :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

As a father of a 19 month old child with Down's Syndrome, I'd like to say thank you. I wish there were more people like you.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Updated PIctures of track.*


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks Nice!

This is a great project.

Rob


----------



## coymichelle (Nov 20, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I got a pile of respect for what you're doing Rodney.:thumbsup:

Hows the turn-out been for you

Rick


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Updates*

I have posted results and racing news in racing events section.
We have been upgrading track with toys purchased from the sale of my Spooky Town houses. Our racing program is growing thanks to our sponsors Rick Wildman from Canada and http://www.mydoterra.com/cherielstuber/ without them our program wouldn't be advancing. Our local UCP group home is coming every othere wednesday night to have fun. We are still in need of sponsors to help our program.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,hey i got a fat enough head as it is
Thank-you Rodney,it's very much appreciated.
Rick


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Upcoming Events*

We will be having a added practice night on March 9, 2013 from 6-9pm 

We are going to have a open house on April 20, 2013 from 9am to 3pm. Stay tuned for more 
exciting information about the events going on at our open house.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Help us become a charity.*

Help US
Most people know someone in their neighborhood, work, school or church who has a child who has special needs. Due to increasing interest and popular demand, Awareness Speedway is seeking to find an attorney or new grad law clerk who specializes in setting up charities or NPOs in Pa. Please let us know who you know who can help us get started to become a charity. Thank you sooooooo much!!!
:wave::wave:


----------

